# blood knife



## hellize (Mar 9, 2019)

Blood knife!

All You Need Is Blood!






https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WDQtIjGQGPM

The knife is 20.5 cm/8 inch long.
The blade is 10 cm/4 inch long, 2.6 cm/1 inch wide and 3 mm/0.11 inch thick. It is a san mai with a hundred layers and 5160 steel core.
I have made the handle of textured bronze and padouk (that is the woods own color!)


----------

